# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Τι πιθανοτητες εχουν να ειναι αρσενικα?

## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα...Σε λιγες ημερες σκοπεβω να αγορασω ενα ημερο Cockatiel και συγκεκριμενα σε 28 μερες μολις απογαλακτιστει!
Πρεπει να διαλεξω αναμεσα σε 4 μικρα εκ των οπηων τα 2 ειναι Normal Gray και τα αλλα 2 ειναι Lutino!
Αυτο που θελω εγω ειναι κατα προτιμιση να ειναι αρσενικο οποτε να αναφερω οτι ο πατερας ειναι Normal Gray και η μανα Lutino!
Υπάρχει περιπτοση τα 2 Normal Gray επιδι εχουνε παρει τα χροματα του πατερα να ειναι και αρσενικα?
Εδω εχω και μια ---[φωτογραφια]--- οπου πανω αριστερα και δεξια ειναι τα Lutino και κατω αριστερα και δεξια ειναι τα Normal Gray! (τα ενδιαμεσα ειναι Budgie)
Τι μου προτινετε να διαλεξω οστε να εχω περισοτερες πιθανοτητες να βγει αρσενικο ?

----------


## mitsman

δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε το φυλο κανενος!!!! Οτι και να διαλεξεις ειναι στην τυχη εντελως!!!! ο πατερας ειναι φορεας λουτινο αφου εβγαλε μωρακια λουτινακια!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα Νικο. 

Οι πιθανοτητες ειναι 50-50. δεν θα μπορεσεις να καταλαβεις το φυλο των normal grey πριν την πρωτη τους πτεροροια. 

Επισης στα lutino δεν ξεχωριζει το φυλο τους εμφανισιακα, μονο με test dna. 

Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στα Cockatiel (Cockatiel Genetics & Mutations). 

Οι νεοσσοι δεν απογαλακτιζονται ποτε με ημερομηνiες. καποιοι ειναι ετοιμοι νωριτερα και καποιοι οχι. 

Εαν οι νεοσσοι δεν τρωνε και δεν πινουν κανονικα απο  μονοι τους για τουλαχιστον 10 ημερες. δεν ειναι σωστο να φευγουν απο την προστασια των γονεων τους.

----------


## Nikos_V

> Οι νεοσσοι δεν απογαλακτιζονται ποτε με ημερομηνiες. καποιοι ειναι ετοιμοι νωριτερα και καποιοι οχι. 
> 
> Εαν οι νεοσσοι δεν τρωνε και δεν πινουν κανονικα απο  μονοι τους για τουλαχιστον 10 ημερες. δεν ειναι σωστο να φευγουν απο την προστασια των γονεων τους.


Ναι αυτο ακριβος μου ηπε και ο πετσοπας που θα το παρω...αν δεν απογαλακτιστει πλιρος δεν το δινω! Ευχαριστω παντος!

----------


## Nikos_V

Αχα καταλαβα....παντος τινω προς το Normal Gray!
Πτερορια να περιμενω στις προτες ζεστες ? οστε να δουμε το φιλο ?

----------


## lagreco69

Ναι το καλοκαιρι θα περασει την πρωτη του πτεροροια.

----------


## vasilakis13

Γιατί το θες αρσενικό?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nikos_V

> Γιατί το θες αρσενικό?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Απλα το προτιμω για να λεει και κανενα τραγουδακι να κελαηδάει εστο ! Αλλα και θηλυκο να ειναι θα το αγαπισω εξισου πολυ  :winky:

----------

